# 2 leg Intl flight with overnight layover



## nickis (Sep 10, 2010)

I have never done this before.

The flight is UK to US, with an overnight connection time to a flight in the Caribbean the next morning.  Do you get your checked luggage back to keep with you overnight?

Thanks


----------



## Jimster (Sep 10, 2010)

*flights*

I think we need more info.  I assume you are using the same airline??  I assume you have already booked the flight??  What do you mean an overnight layover??? I know what I mean when that is said but I am not sure we are on the same page.  Flesh out the details and you will get a better answer.
My gut impression is that your bags will be checked straight through if it is on the same airline -so you need to have overnight items in a carry on.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2010)

You will get your luggage when you get to the first US airport to clear customs etc. Then just keep and re-check before your next flight.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jimster (Sep 10, 2010)

*info*

As I reread your post, I think I understand it better.  Jim is right.  If you are flying into Maimi and then connecting to a flight to St. Maarten, then you will get your luggage as you clear customs.  Just like Jim said.  You may also have the option to recheck the bags to your final destination (depending on the airline and the length of the layover).  You can then choose to do that or recheck your bags in the morning.  I would still pack a carry on overnight bag.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I would still pack a carry on overnight bag.



I don't get on an airplane without an overnight bag. You just never know... Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> You will get your luggage when you get to the first US airport to clear customs etc. Then just keep and re-check before your next flight.



After you clear customs, you may be told or asked to give your bags to a handler (skycap) for reloading to your next destination. However, if you wish, you may keep them with you, exit security, and recheck them later.

Once, coming from Amsterdam, when we tried to hand-off our bags, they said, "Sorry, that flight's been cancelled, you'll need to see a ticket agent." Thus, started a fun-filled stay in Newark, NJ.


----------



## nickis (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...yes this is with one airline, one itinerary/ticket.

This is for my mother.  She'll be flying in to the US and staying with us overnight, then continuing on to the Caribbean.  She'll be bringing stuff in her checked luggage that she'll want to leave with us, not take to the Caribbean with her.  So I just wanted to be sure we would be able to get it!  Sounds like she'll have that option.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 10, 2010)

Whenever I have had connections where I had to stay overnight in the connecting city, I HAD to get my checked luggage and recheck it the next day. Those flights were all domestic too.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2010)

To make sure, you could ask them just to check it to the first destination.

I wonder if one is "in transit" to another country via the USA, does one ever "enter" the USA unless you leave the airport? I know that flying to the UK via France, for example, I never see my luggage until I get to London even though I was on the ground in Paris CDG for several hours, almost a whole day.

I suppose the rules in the USA are different since the first stop on any return I have made from another country has been ICE, no matter my final destination.

BTW, I never have a checked bag unless traveling with my wife. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Whenever I have had connections where I had to stay overnight in the connecting city, I HAD to get my checked luggage and recheck it the next day. Those flights were all domestic too.



I believe the rules are you cannot check your bags until 4 hours before a flight to prevent somebody sneaking bad juju into a bag and leaving it in the airport. Thus I guess that rule would "technically" apply for an overnight connection.

Cheers


----------



## JeffW (Sep 12, 2010)

Agree with last post.  In addition, probably couldn't check in luggage for a flight "the next day" (assuming checkin counter is still even open).

Jeff


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2010)

If your mom flies from UK to US, she will have to pick up her luggage at the 1st port of entry for immigration and custom reason, no matter the connecting flight is next day or 2 hours later...


----------



## camachinist (Sep 12, 2010)

Presuming the Caribbean destination is not US flagged, it is possible to have  the TA at LHR tag the bags ITI (International Transit Interlining) with a specially colored bag tag and the bag will be auto-forwarded at MIA to the interlined departing international flight, even with an overnight layover, generally under 24 hours.

In the OP's case, since they wish to utilize items from the luggage, luggage and pax will enter the US together, first clearing immigration, then collecting bags, then clearing customs. If traveling with some checked luggage not desired to enter the country, inquire at LHR about split tagging the bags, some for entry and some ITI. 

Good luck and safe travels


----------

